# Hmmm Tractor Parking???



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I mentioned in Allens thread about this event but this is the pics. I got on fallen limbs/small trees and slipped into the edge bushhogging my farm. I praise the Lord NO ONE got hurt and He was watching over me/us.

Here's the first stopping spot before attempting to move it....Doesn't appear steep but I was on approx 35-40+ deg incline in the field side BUT the tree side is 70 + degrees. The 2 trees are standing/leaning deads the angled one is between the front and rear tires.









With the help of my Farmi 501 winch and a neighbors tractor this is where I got it to....all lined up ready to winch straight on out...note the small sapling under front tire...it changed everything when my helper decided to attempt to back it out against my advice and slide the front end loader into the leaning deadwood and moving the larger deadwood (not showing to the left) to move 3 ft. towards falling across tractor seat and the Lord kept it ( ANY logger will tell you a dead tree is coming down at that movement) while I had the helper to get off and away from area...









All I done was lift the loader 6" up to show him how dangerous this was not expecting the instant fall and it all fell in a pile beside of the tractor in ALL my amazement not to scratch or damage the tractor in any way. I was praying and scrambling as fast as I could cause I KNEW it was gonna be destroyed:blink::blink:
Where's the tractor???? IT IS in/beside all that debris from the 2 fallen deadwoods. The Lord kept it off...trees DON"T fall opposite of lean without Help!!! and I was running!!!









Again, I thank God for His protection over this...and my helper's new respect for steep hillsides and standing dead trees.
Too BAD no sawable wood:thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, just wow, that is unreal, really glad y'all came out ok.


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Boy, that went from bad to worse in an instant!

Tim, someone is looking out for you and your helper----Let's see more when you get that secured---


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*One thing I learned a while back ....*

Tractors don't like hills and vice versa and then throw dead trees in the mix.... . I had to jump off a tractor whose right front wheel found a deep hole and tipped 1/2 way over. No damage to the tractor or the operator. :no:

I just hooked up the Chevy 4 X 4 and tipped her back on the back on the wheels, filled up the hole with more dirt and backed it out. Hole "filling" is often a better solution than digging it out.

You case looks a t whole lot worse. Glad you were able to stay safe! :yes:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

mikeswoods said:


> Boy, that went from bad to worse in an instant!
> 
> Tim, someone is looking out for you and your helper----Let's see more when you get that secured---


Bad to worse in an instant....you are correct... I try to constantly remind people to watch their surroundings especially when using equipment, including visual,hearing and feeling...very seldom do I allow music to play on my worksites...i'm not against music (I'm a musician) but most get wrapped up in the song or volume and overlook or don't hear the danger as it happens.

Secured...LOL... it was finished as soon as we inspected everything and cleared for safety then it was winched out as I originally planned.....YES I finished that track and now have 5 more done..:thumbsup::yes: prepping for hunting season.

Thanks all for your safety concerns. I Praise the Lord everytime I get on my tractor and thank Him for someone inventing seatbelts!!!


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad everyone's OK. Looks like it could have been a whole lot worse.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh LORD! Not good. Be Safe, My Friend!
Was this on the entry road up to your mill?

It's not "Running like a Deere!"
That road was uncomfortably steep to me but it was the side slopes that were nerving. 
My son said a few choice words (that can't be posted here) when we went up your road.
Looks like a problem to me. Being an x-flatlander I see scenarios here in my mountains that freak me out. Your situation would have had me wetting my shorts.

Again...Be Safe, My Friend! No tractor is worth getting somebody hurt or worse.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Growing up around my grandfathers farm I've seen a handful of incidents that could've gone much worse. I'd certainly say you had one of those here. I'm very grateful no one was seriously injured here!!

5327


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

There is a good reason those things are called widow makers. Glad you and your helper made it out safe.


----------

